

The Leg of Lamb - A Modern Parable - maxmzd_
http://briandelaney.me/the-leg-of-lamb-a-modern-parable

======
mattvanhorn
See also: [http://acerminaro.blogspot.com/2007/05/ritual-cat-and-
other-...](http://acerminaro.blogspot.com/2007/05/ritual-cat-and-other-zen-
stories.html)

